# Ricky Nelson



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2015)

*Travelin' Man 1961*


----------



## Pam (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, enjoyed that. Took me back a few years.....


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Georgia Lady (Feb 3, 2015)

I will always remember him singing at the end of their show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Travelin' Man 1961*



He was such a dreamboat


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 13941


Matthew and Gunnar Nelson, Rick's twin Sons. Thanks, nice picture.


----------

